# Jury Duty Summons as driver



## MaestroJay (Jan 3, 2017)

How is uber/lyft etc viewed in the Deferral/Excusal request for jury duty. Have another legitimate out, but just curious.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MaestroJay said:


> How is uber/lyft etc viewed in the Deferral/Excusal request for jury duty. Have another legitimate out, but just curious.


Go do your jury duty.
Collect your check.
Go Uber after.
Last time I did jury duty it was only a couple of days. Had to show up for selection,the judge kept staring at me saying you couldn't be on jury if you had felony . . .guess I looked suspicious to him.
Then we went to trial. The guy took a plea bargain before trial started .
They showed us a film. Camera in stuffed animal on back dashboard of undercover hoopty car. They had him cold.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Have also been offered temp. Work to sit on " mock juries".


----------



## MaestroJay (Jan 3, 2017)

It's a friday summons, and I have a pressing physical therapist appointment the following week for a disability.So i have an out.Was just curious.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You never know who you may meet in court.
I met an attractive well dressed young lady. She was very friendly and receptive towards me in conversation and body language.
I convinced myself not to get her number and ask her out. I was thinking ,she is dressed well because she must be facing some terrible crime. Hers was the first case.
6 lawyers appeared. The judge instructed the oil company the lawyers represented that he awarded her $3 million ,and another $3 million in trust for her 2 year old.
Her husband had died years before in an oilfield accident offshore, and his body was never recovered.
I SHOULD HAVE GOT HER NUMBER !


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You never know who you may meet in court.
> I met an attractive well dressed young lady. She was very friendly and receptive towards me in conversation and body language.
> I convinced myself not to get her number and ask her out. I was thinking ,she is dressed well because she must be facing some terrible crime. Hers was the first case.
> 6 lawyers appeared. The judge instructed the oil company the lawyers represented that he awarded her $3 million ,and another $3 million in trust for her 2 year old.
> ...


I was hoping in my case would be a mafia murder trial. Not even close. It was a malpractice case that was settled in court after two weeks of the plaintiff/defendent lawyers sparring it out with "objection..overruled, sustained, hearsay, leading the witness" and all that other legal jargon. It was a snoozer.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Jury duty pays about the same, right? Except of course you aren't suppose to take tips while on the jury either.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I was hoping in my case would be a mafia murder trial. Not even close. It was a malpractice case that was settled in court after two weeks of the plaintiff/defendent lawyers sparring it out with "objection..overruled, sustained, hearsay, leading the witness" and all that other legal jargon. It was a snoozer.


My last case I did jury duty on was a crackhead bought crack from 2 undercover cops. The film of him doing it was t.v.quality. plain as day,you could see everything money,drugs changing hands and good face shot.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> My last case I did jury duty on was a crackhead bought crack from 2 undercover cops. The film of him doing it was t.v.quality. plain as day,you could see everything money,drugs changing hands and good face shot.


Did you get to deliver a "guilty verdict" or did they settle with a plea bargain?


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

You _might _be able to be excused if all you do is Uber/Lyft. You would technically be self-employed and doing jury duty would cause you to lose money.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Considering the princely sums that Uber/Lyft pay and the princely sums that you receive for jury duty, they might be about the same. Grand Jury duty here [performs a vigourous, vacuum-creating action]. They pay you thirty dollars per day to sit there and listen to "witnesses" who receive forty dollars per day lie to you. The "witnesses" are in the building for two hours at the most. Except for lunch break, you are there all day. Not only do they not provide parking, to read the publication, you would think that they are bragging about not providing parking.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

In Kentucky, jury duty lasts 60 days. Each week, you have to call a phone number to see if you've been chosen. If not, you are free that week. If yes, you must go to court and sit in the jury pool. You may or may not be chosen for a jury. 

I've been a self employed business owner my entire life. I explained to the judge that I run a business and he allowed me to serve one day, instead of the full 60. Try to explain your employment situation to the judge and that full duty would be a financial hardship. He will let you off.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I think people should take jury duty more seriously. No one should be found guilty for violating an unjust law or an unconstitutional law. If a law violates the constitution, it is not a valid law. See:
https://www.flexyourrights.org/faqs/jury-nullification/



tohunt4me said:


> My last case I did jury duty on was a crackhead bought crack from 2 undercover cops. The film of him doing it was t.v.quality. plain as day,you could see everything money,drugs changing hands and good face shot.


 I don't think that is enough evidence. The poor guy probably thought he was buying flour and giving those guys a big tip...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Last time I did jury duty it was only a couple of days. Had to show up for selection,the judge kept staring at me saying you couldn't be on jury if you had felony . . .guess I looked suspicious to him.


They probably saw the Uber sticker on your windshield when you parked at the courthouse.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

I just tell them no.


----------

